# Green Hippo (Hippotizer) - Just saying hello!



## jimbohippo (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi All,
James from Green Hippo here. I was led to this forum by Google alerts so I'm new to it. However I see there are already some threads relating to Hippotizer and I'll do my best to chip in where necessary.

Although I'm one of the co-founders of Green Hippo my technical knowledge has a ceiling because I handle sales and marketing (don't graon SO loud!  ). However I don't believe in blatant selling on open forums and Im really here to help anyone with Technical issues. If I don't know the answer I know a man who does.

As an active member of other forums (along with our other Green Hippo staff) we've made many friends and associates and we hope to do the same here. 

Hopefully we'll help out a bit along the way too.

Cheers

James Heron
Green Hippo Ltd


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome, Jimbo. You've pre-emptively addressed most of what we tell new members (how did you hear about us?, use the search before posting, direct advertising prohibited, etc.), so the only thing left is to tell you to investigate and contribute to our wiki, the best collection of technical definitions on the 'Net.

Ask the one technical question you've always wanted to know, and you're likely to get many (often conflicting) answers within the hour.

Since the new member board is your one and only chance for self-promotion...how about a few words on why I should choose a Hippotizer over others such as Catalyst, Axon, Maxxedia, ArKaos?


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome James. Great to have you here! You belief in not trying to make slaes in forums will fit in nicely around here, as that is out policy as well. Thank you for participating and offering your assistance. I am sure it will be an asset for us. Enjoy your timere here!

~Dave


----------



## jimbohippo (Oct 6, 2009)

Davey/Derek,
Thanks for the warm welcome. I now actually have time to wade through some of the posts on here and get involved.

Derek, I'll leave reasons why you should choose Hippotizer to our users. I find it's the best form of self promotion available ;-) 

See you on here or walking towards me asking for beer on a trade show (which we encourage),

James


----------

